# Hydraulic Press made from HF Press



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Here is a useful modification of the HF press using hydraulics:


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 13, 2011)

Nelson

You can rest the table on the pins if desires, with no bad consquences. it is mainly if the press is being used in push / pull mode that having the pins captured in the table rails becomes an issue and since your up acton is only spring return, that is not an option for you.

look at the preses made by  http://www.iroquoisiron.com that is how they are set up.

Note also that they are made from solid plate and the 50 Ton press is 1800 lbs.

I have also seen somwhere a modification that fit on the pins that flipped to give 1" incremental raising of the table.

Also Nelson, see my comments on your grinder, I would also get a set of bearing seperators or a set of vee plates to go onthe table as that round disc does not allow items to be pressed off of a shaft.

Walter


----------

